# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Sperma --> pijn?

## Kasumi

Mijn vriendje en ik vrijen bijna altijd met condoom, maar als we het een keer zonder doen (en hij dus in me klaarkomt), heb ik daarna altijd buikpijn (onderbuik). Komt dat door zijn sperma?

Soms doet het tijdens het klaarkomen ook pijn, dan voelt het een beetje alsof zijn sperma een soort bijtend zuur is.

Het is het wel waard hoor, maar ik vraag me gewoon af of meer vrouwen dit hebben?

----------


## willemijn2

Je kan met je klacht naar de huisarts gaan. Die kan even kijken of er soms een (alergiesche) reactie is. Maar ik zat ook even te denken of je vriend niet tegen je baarmoeder stoot. Dat kan ook pijnlijk zijn. Misschien eens een slandje doen waarbij hij minder diep gaat... ?

Beterschap.

----------


## MissMolly

Je zou denken dat je mogelijk ergens een beschadiging hebt in het slijmvlies. Normaal zou je dat niet moeten voelen, maar als er ergens een wondje of een ontsteking zit, zou het wel pijn kunnen doen.
Ik zou dus even naar de huisarts gaan.

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Huisarts raadplegen... zal vast niets zijn of dat je lichaam ergens een beetje op reageert  :Smile:

----------


## Kasumi

Ik ga alleen naar de huisarts als er iets ergs is, dit vind ik niet serieus genoeg. Zoveel pijn doet het nou ook weer niet, maar ik was gewoon benieuwd of andere vrouwen het herkennen.

Het pijnlijke stoten als hij tegen de baarmoedermond aan komt, herken ik wel inderdaad. Maar dat gebeurt ook als hij een condoom om heeft, dus is een andere pijn dan ik hier bedoelde.

----------


## MissMolly

De hoeveelheid pijn is niet maatgevend voor de ernst van de situatie.
Ik wil je geen angst aanjagen, maar het is niet normaal dat sperma pijn doet, het is een teken dat er mogelijk een beschadiging zit in je slijmvlies. Dat kan wel eens een keertje, maar als dat vaker voorkomt, is het toch echt een reden om er eens naar te laten kijken.

----------

